# Mealworm gutload



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Whats a good gutload for mealworms?

Thank`s
John


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Gutloading does not significantly alter the nutritional value of an insect. 

Use wheat flour, brewers yeast, and some spirulina mixed in. I might be experimenting with soy flour. You can also grind fish food up (watch what types as some contain all sorts of hormones, garlic, canthoxanthin, etc. which could be harmful to frogs) and add a small amount.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks, the mealworms are not for my frogs(I guess I should have stated that) I have a adult female Collared Lizard. Of course I do the usual dusting of calcium and vitamins.
Thanks again- 
John


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Josh,

Try using organic (no pesticide) chicken crumbles. That is a good source of food for the mealworms. 
As an alternative you can use a good dry dog food ground into a powder. 

Is there anything in particular you are trying to accomplish? 

Ed


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

She stopped taking crickets, which was ok by me because I really can`t stand those things! So now I`m giving mealworms a shot, with a wax worm treat now and then.
Just trying to do the best I can for my pet!!

John


----------



## GeeEssFore (Jan 19, 2009)

I use 1/2 to 3/4 of oatmeal in the container with potatoes/apples/veggies. I replace potatoes/apples/veggies when needed. This info is widely used with the leopard gecko community


----------



## kevinstpeter (Jul 21, 2008)

I use whatever vegetables I have in the fridge, usually kale, apples, carrots(they seem to go nuts for carrots)Also toss in the heal of whole wheat bread. I have noticed a big difference in the growth and coloration in my Leopard Geckos since I started gutloading.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The main downside to mealworms is that they have a high chitin content compared to the other contents of the mealworm. If you are willing to try a little extra effort, Zoophobas are a better option. 

Are you going to be sifting out the mealworms or just hand sorting them? If you are going to sift them I would suggest a finer substrate like the organic chicken crumbles otherwise, whole oats are fine. I would use organic oats if possible as there is some literature that showed that over time there was sufficient buildup of pesticides/herbicides sufficient enough to disrupt reproduction in parthonogenic whiptails (I can get the reference if you want just let me know). If you want to try and bump the protein level up then you can use the chicken food or grind up an organic kibbled dog food. (although there are some analysis that this sort of gut loading appears to have minimal effect on the total nutrition of the mealworms).
Make sure that the mealworm culture(s) are not in the same room as your fruit fly cultures may end up having more problems with mites. 

Ed


----------



## GeeEssFore (Jan 19, 2009)

Really ive never seen mites around my mealies or wax worms


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Doesn't mean that they are not there. You would need to look closely for them and the grain mite which is surely present can cause problems with ff cultures. 

Ed


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

As always people, thanks for the help!!

John


----------

